# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Chemotherapie;geef je haren een kans! - Artikel

## Agnes574

Chemotherapie: geef uw haren een kans

Een chemotherapie tast alle cellen aan die zich snel vernieuwen, en dus ook de cellen van de hoofdharen en de overige lichaamsbeharing. Haren, wenkbrauwen en wimpers groeien na afloop van de chemotherapie terug, maar u hoeft niet zo lang te wachten om iets voor uw haren te doen. 


Hoofdhuidkoeling tijdens de chemotherapie vermindert haarverlies 

Een chemokuur gaat vaak gepaard me het verlies van de hoofdharen en andere haren, maar het is niet systematisch. Alles hangt af van de specifieke stoffen die bij de chemotherapie worden gebruikt, van de toegediende doses en van de natuur van de haren. 
De haaruitval kan worden geremd door het toepassen van hoofdhuidkoeling.

Hoofdhuidkoeling gebeurt door het dragen van een hoofdkap die gevuld is met een gel of koelvloeistof en daardoor plaatselijk koude verspreidt. Door de kou neemt de doorbloeding van de hoofdhuid af en maken de giftige stoffen die tijdens de chemotherapie rechtstreeks in het bloed worden gebracht minder kans om de haarwortelcellen te bereiken en aan te tasten.
De doeltreffendheid van de hoofdkap hangt van verschillende factoren af: de aard en de dosis van de stoffen van de chemotherapie, de aard van de haren, de lengte van de haren (ideaal zijn korte haren) en hoe lang de hoofdkap gedragen wordt (ideaal is om te beginnen 10 minuten voor het infuus geplaatst wordt en te eindigen 30 minuten na het einde van het infuus).


Hoe de haren tijdens de chemotherapie verzorgen? 

Daarnaast krijgen de patiënten traditioneel nog een aantal tips mee die ervoor moeten zorgen dat de hoofdhuid tijdens de duur van de chemotherapie zoveel mogelijk wordt gespaard: 
 Was uw haren de dag voor elke chemobehandeling en probeer ze 3 tot 8 dagen erna niet te wassen. 
 Was uw haren niet te vaak, gebruik weinig shampoo en kies een zachte shampoo.
 Mijd de warmte van haardrogers, krultangen, enz.
 Mijd ook kleuren of verven van het haar, permanentes en balayages.
 Gebruik een heel zachte borstel, gebruik liever geen krulspelden, maak ook geen vlechten, laat uw haar niet ontkrullen, enz. 


Andere tips die sommige ongemakken van de chemotherapie verzachten 

Een vergelijkbare ingreep om uitval van de wimpers en wenkbrauwen te vermijden is op en rond de ogen een zakje ijs te leggen. 
Ook de nagels worden beschadigd door de chemotherapie. Om ze te sparen kunt u speciaal gekoelde handschoenen en/of sokken dragen. Ook nagellak kan helpen: breng de dag voor de chemotherapie of de dag zelf twee lagen lak met silicium aan, gevolgd door 2 lagen donkere, niet paarlemoerkleurige lak.


13/05/2008 
Dr. Philippe Presles
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

